# Hard West: Turn-based Tactics in the Old West!



## Cherno (Aug 12, 2014)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1752350052/hard-west

Just came upon this via Retrogamer.com, and it looks very good, plus there are far too few Old West games around, and I also love turn-based tactics like X-Com, so this is right up my alley. Once the PayPal pledging is possible once they reach their initial funding goal of CAD 70,000, I will do so.

For only CAD 15,  you get a Steam key plus DRM-free version of the game (once it's released, of course).


----------



## Cherno (Aug 28, 2014)

The funding goal has been reached a few days ago and the first stretch goal has been unlocked as well. There's still 9days left so I think we can expect to see plenty more.

The newest update also has some pre-alpha gameplay footage.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1752350052/hard-west


----------

